# Fun time in PCB



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2011)

Took the family and one of my son's friends out with Capt. Justin Leake, down here in Panama City Beach this afternoon and had a blast. We boated enough flounder and trout for a decent meal and had a couple of good fish that the boys had a blast catching.

Thanks for the recommendation Mill.


----------



## Worley (Jul 17, 2011)

*Fish*

Shoot yeah...Looks like a great time with the kids.


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 17, 2011)

yep...good times..


----------



## seaweaver (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool Little Tarpon! I'll bet he put on a show.
cw


----------



## biggsteve (Jul 18, 2011)

a good recipe, given to me from an old 'first mate', in south florida, years ago....was to apply your taste of s&p, then heavily coat both sides of the fish with mayo.  wrap it in foil.  put on grill.  broil.  open and eat.  the mayo is gone, along with that 'fishy' taste.

good luck.  god bless.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Money man (Jul 18, 2011)

Miguel, I was on the phone with Justin yesterday ad he had to call me back because he afternoon client was calling in. Had I known it was you, I would have told him to tell ya howdy. 

Glad you had a good time, it looks like your boys enjoyed it.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job gettin those younguns out there on the water! Awesome!


----------



## Bhrama (Jul 18, 2011)

Miguel,

I was out with Justin last week on Tuesday and Friday.

I would also like to think the people that have recommended him and will wholeheartedly recommend him to anyone interested in some fishing around PCB.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad ya'll had fun Hugh, Justin tries harder than any other charter Captain I know to put you on fish and to make sure everyone has fun.

I wouldn't hesitate a second to recommend him to anybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad ya'll had fun Hugh, Justin tries harder than any other charter Captain I know to put you on fish and to make sure everyone has fun.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate a second to recommend him to anybody.



He's the first guide I've had on the Gulf side that knows his stuff, what's biting and where and works his tail off to put you on them. I appreciate you telling me about him Quack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on the fish!!


----------



## Swampslayr (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats.. I'm down in PCB now trying my luck with the fish of the gulf....Great pics ..... You can't get that kind of happiness anywhere..But the water!!!..... Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 20, 2011)

sounds like yall had a blast !!!! i never have caught a tarpon but sure would like to !!!


----------

